# Looking for a few seasoned people for offshore out of Corpus



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Friends,

I am looking to build a list of a few seasoned people that are seasoned offshore fisheman that know the waters offshore out of Corpus.

A freind in Corpus just bought a real nice 28' Betram sportfisher, and we are looking to make some trips offshore as soon as the weather becomes right.

The boat has a chartplotter, and EPIRB.
Anyone with specific knowledge of good rigs or GPS numbers for good fishing spots would go to the front of the list.

The trip wont cost you a dime.
Shoot me a PM.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

I fish out of Port A on a regular basis,,, email me and I'll send you some pics,,, I try to fish every month for 4 or 5 days June --- Jan. Rip Charts is a sattelite service that will help you find the rips and potentially good spots to fish. email me if you'd like to know more. [email protected]


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

im available til around april first... if the weather is good, i have some good aj numbers


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Mikey you know I am in....don't have any numbers but I make one hell of a deck hand!


----------



## jamesjimbooo (Jun 9, 2009)

I live in Port A and have a off-shore private charter service. I am always looking to share info and fellowship with people who love to fish. Would be available on days I am not booked.


----------

